# Worsening Conditions in Mosul



## longknife (Aug 29, 2014)

This doesn't surprise me in the least. The barbarians want to take them back to the 8th Century with no running water, electricity, or even adequate health care.


Read more @ Worsening Conditions in Mosul Iraq Business News


----------



## waltky (Mar 1, 2016)

Prob'ly just another corrupt boondoggle at taxpayer's expense...

*US Warning of 'Catastrophic Failure' of Iraq's Mosul Dam*
_ February 29, 2016 — Iraq's Mosul Dam risks "catastrophic failure" and a massive wall of water that would sweep downstream anything in its path, including bodies, buildings, cars, unexploded ordnances and hazardous chemicals, the U.S. is warning._


> The dam, located on the Tigris River just north of Mosul, is the largest in the country. Built in 1984, the dam is structurally flawed and has required constant maintenance and shoring up with cement grout.  At full capacity, the dam can hold 11 cubic kilometers of water. If it were to burst at that level, a huge wave would roll down the river, potentially killing hundreds of thousands of people who are not able to move out of the way in time.  "The approximately 500,000 to 1.47 million Iraqis residing along the Tigris River in areas at highest risk from the projected floodway probably would not survive its impact," according to a statement released by the U.S. embassy in Baghdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 14, 2016)

Iraqi civilians head for the hills ahead of move to retake Mosul...

*Iraqis Flee From IS as Iraq Army Moves to Retake Mosul*
_April 13, 2016 — Just a few days ago, under cover of U.S. fighter jets roaring overhead and dropping bombs, Arif picked up his family and relatives and ran barefoot out of his village.  “We walked 20 to 25 kilometers until we reached here, we walked across the desert and valleys, and we walked through fields that were mined,” he said._


> After more than a year and half of living under the Islamic State group, Arif and his family were free.  He and about 6,000 others are now in a small Kurdish-run camp set up in the gravel and mud to take in villagers fleeing Islamic State as the Iraqi army started its push to retake the area south of Mosul.
> 
> Life under Islamic State rule
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 27, 2016)

More historic antiquity destruction from ISIS...

*Islamic State destroys Mosul's historic Christian Clock Church*
_April 26, 2016  -- The Islamic State on Monday destroyed the historic Clock Church, one of the city of Mosul's most iconic Christian monuments, an Iraqi official said._


> The church was looted and the clock on the tower of the building was destroyed last year, but the militant group destroyed the church by detonating several explosives. Mosul has been under IS-control since June 2014.
> 
> The church was paid for by the wife of Emperor Napoleon III, Empress Eugenie of France, as a reward to the Dominican Order Roman Catholic religious sect in the 1870s for the friars' attempts to end a typhoid outbreak. The church previously survived a bombing in 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristian (Jun 18, 2016)

U.S. have small size in wars in Iraq war by troops so Iraq Army can fix this self. It is now Iraq Army vs ISIS and nothing in northern Iraq.

ISIS go to south Iraq and fights against Iraq Army. 

This I thinks about Iraq war.


----------



## waltky (Jun 18, 2016)

Somethin' lost inna translation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 13, 2016)

I dont think Mosul will fall this year, not until a more determined/aggressive President takes office.  Obama is using a slow burn approach to fighting ISIS, like he doesnt really have his heart in it.

While the number of air strikes launched has climbed, Only 25% of missions are cleared to hit the target (due to constraints on collateral damage) and 40% of the air strike flights come back with no ordinance launched, , i.e. still fully loaded.  So the number of flights vrs the number of actual completed missions is a 4 to 1 ratio; a lot of froth and fuel spent with zero results to show for it all.

ISIS is being rolled back a little bit in Syria primarily due to Russian efforts and in Iraq due to Iranian efforts along with pro-Iranian Shiite militia being used as the secular government forces are afraid of dying in combat, a weakness the Shiite militias and ISIS fighters do not have. But every time a Shiite militia successfully retakes part of Iraq, the power and influence of Iran grows inside Iraq and if this continues Iraq will end up an Iranian puppet theocratic state, not good for the USA or Iraq. If the Saudis see no use in our ability to constrain Iran, their mortal enemy in the region, the Saudis might stop supporting the value of the US dollar by ending their restriction of all petroleum purchases to be made with US dollars. That would likely end up being catastrophic for the USA, via hyperinflation.

Mosul is a Sunni/Kurd area with Sunni Arab population in the city itself. An Iraqi government recapture of Mosul this year likely means that Shiite militia is going to be used and Iran gets control indirectly via its Quds force that is a huge direct connection to the Iraq militia from Iran.  If we wait until a President comes into office that is willing to engage in a more dynamic effort using local Kurds, it will be much better for USA interests in the area, soothing to the Saudis, and improve the Iraqi governments ability to remain a secular government instead of a Shiite theocracy.

I dont think it will happen this year as I dont think that Shiite militias are all that willing to go north to Mosul and fight to liberate a Sunni city from ISIS.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 23, 2016)

Mosul isn't worth dying for. Just nuke it.


----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2016)

All you have to do is pay attention to the news to see Iraq is falling apart.

Thanks to Obozo, Shrillary, and Mister Swiftboat.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 23, 2016)

longknife said:


> All you have to do is pay attention to the news to see Iraq is falling apart.
> 
> Thanks to Obozo, Shrillary, and Mister Swiftboat.




It would seem that the Kurds will go their own way, the Sunnis in the West will join in with Sunni nations and the southern Shiites will make a client state with Iran, strengthening one of our worst enemies.


----------

